# The Behr did the job.



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Crew and I stepped into a house yesterday. She needed some rooms painted prior to selling. She received our number from her realtors preferred contractor list. The first room she showed us was a library full of bookshelves. Dark grey in the entire room except white ceiling. We can only give her one day of labor. I told her this room as well as two other rooms, with just walls to paint would take a lot of effort to finish in one day. I priced it out higher than usual. She said do it. Ran to the closest store. Picked up Kilz premium primer and Behr premium plus semi gloss for library and kilz pro 330 for the other rooms. When I returned the crew nearly had the library masked off for spraying. One coat of primer. 1 hour dry time and 1 coat of ppsemi-gloss. I used a graco ff tip 212. Low pressure because of tight small book shelves everywhere. Waited an hour and pulled off all paper and plastic. Nearly flawless. No straining of paint or primer. A gun filter and a manifold filter in place. Two times I had to reverse the tip to spit out the clog. I sprayed the library fairly heavy and yet only a couple of drips on some corners. I have to say, that Behr is good paint. Not great but good paint at a good price, with my 20% off pro rewards. I continue to use Behr and Kilz pro because they work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Would be cool to be able to purchase these paints from different paint stores.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't I resurrect the Necro Post Pictures everytime a Behr thread starts ????


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

We just need to add a "no thanks" button.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

If I understand your post correctly, you applied Kilz primer and Behr premium plus wall paint to shelving right?

FYI-Once your customer loads her shelves, the books will plasticize to the wall paint and stick to them. She wont even need book ends to keep them standing up.

I'd hate to get that phone call but I think its coming.
Good luck.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Behr makes prep very easy you just have to peel and start all over again








[/URL]


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Crew and I stepped into a house yesterday. She needed some rooms painted prior to selling. She received our number from her realtors preferred contractor list. The first room she showed us was a library full of bookshelves. Dark grey in the entire room except white ceiling. We can only give her one day of labor. I told her this room as well as two other rooms, with just walls to paint would take a lot of effort to finish in one day. I priced it out higher than usual. She said do it. Ran to the closest store. Picked up Kilz premium primer and Behr premium plus semi gloss for library and kilz pro 330 for the other rooms. When I returned the crew nearly had the library masked off for spraying. One coat of primer. 1 hour dry time and 1 coat of ppsemi-gloss. I used a graco ff tip 212. Low pressure because of tight small book shelves everywhere. Waited an hour and pulled off all paper and plastic. Nearly flawless. No straining of paint or primer. A gun filter and a manifold filter in place. Two times I had to reverse the tip to spit out the clog. I sprayed the library fairly heavy and yet only a couple of drips on some corners. I have to say, that Behr is good paint. Not great but good paint at a good price, with my 20% off pro rewards. I continue to use Behr and Kilz pro because they work.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> good for you
> I will continue to use QUALITY paint because I know they work


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Why did you mess around with primer? It says right on the can of Behr that the primer is in the can!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paragraphs.

But without reading, I'll stick with Natura.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

we all know where THIS thread is going. Shouldn't we just close it and save the wasted miles?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> we all know where THIS thread is going. Shouldn't we just close it and save the wasted miles?


Yes please.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I love kilz primer though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just killz it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Edgar is slacking off - thought for sure he would be eating popcorn in post #2.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Just commenting that it is not the best (Benjamin Moore), but it is decent day after day.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Just commenting that it is not the best (Benjamin Moore), but it is decent day after day.


It's ****ounced "Sherwin Williams".


Edit to add: WTF?!?

p.r.o.n.ounced.

Silly editing software coding.

Besides it is "****" technically speaking...

Edited again to add: "p.r.0.n."


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

WisePainter said:


> It's ****ounced "Sherwin Williams".


And we're back to p-orn.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> It's ****ounced "Sherwin Williams".
> 
> 
> Edit to add: WTF?!?
> ...


I tried to grind that ax awhile back. Nobody cares that they are now editing legitimate words. The only reason dick is uncensored is because somebody said hey that is my name fvckers.

According to the rules it says:
h) ****ography of any type is not allowed. 
f) Paint Talk forums may contain profanity.

Hard to contain any profanity even when non profane words are censored. 
Just saying.
EDIT: lmao the terms of service can not be quoted.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll use the kilz 330 a lot but don't like Behr much only in à pinch or if customers supply it


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

let me explain this once more for the hard of reading.

words like p-o-r-n and X-X-X are censored NOT because the children here can't handle them nor use them maturely BUT because Nathan did not want PT turning up in searches when degenerates searched for those words. Surely you can understand we would be a lesser forum if we had drive by p-ornographers visiting our forum.

And if you do not understand why p-r-o-n is censored, go to bing.com and search for it. (Google has scrubbed their searches)


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I know this pic sux, from my iphone. I "had" to buy a gallon of Behr, standard one, because the realtor wanted the green wall painted same color as others. I was very surprised that it almost covered in one coat. I started to cut the second time and just rolled another to make sure. 

But....I find this alot in homes where Behr was used by the HO or previous painter. One coat almost covers, but not quite. I think alot of HO get jepped the second coat because painters call it good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> let me explain this once more for the hard of reading.
> 
> words like p-o-r-n and X-X-X are censored NOT because the children here can't handle them nor use them maturely BUT because Nathan did not want PT turning up in searches when degenerates searched for those words. Surely you can understand we would be a lesser forum if we had drive by p-ornographers visiting our forum.
> 
> And if you do not understand why p-r-o-n is censored, go to bing.com and search for it. (Google has scrubbed their searches)


I know I know Bill, but when you can't use the word pr-o-n-ounce on a forum riddled with grammer nazi's a wrong turn was taken at Albuquerque. :jester:
We lost 69 words with the start of pr-o-n. http://www.morewords.com/contains/****/ Sad day indeed. 
lol

Also just to be realistic, even with my pt cookies a search for **** did not show a pt page within the first 20 pages, I could of lasted longer but my wrist got sore and I had to ice it. How far are these maniacs willing to go? I figured they were only good for 4 minutes. :jester:


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Did we not decide smutnounce was the only way to spell ****ounce?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DirtyPainter said:


> Did we not decide smutnounce was the only way to spell ****ounce?


I am stubborn.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, it's Sunday night...


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I know this pic sux, from my iphone. I "had" to buy a gallon of Behr, standard one, because the realtor wanted the green wall painted same color as others. I was very surprised that it almost covered in one coat. I started to cut the second time and just rolled another to make sure.
> 
> But....I find this alot in homes where Behr was used by the HO or previous painter. One coat almost covers, but not quite. *I think alot of HO get jepped the second coat because painters call it good.*


wait what?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> let me explain this once more for the hard of reading.
> 
> words like p-o-r-n and X-X-X are censored NOT because the children here can't handle them nor use them maturely BUT because Nathan did not want PT turning up in searches when degenerates searched for those words. Surely you can understand we would be a lesser forum if we had drive by p-ornographers visiting our forum.
> 
> And if you do not understand why p-r-o-n is censored, go to bing.com and search for it. (Google has scrubbed their searches)


prawn...

and I am not a degenerate.
just a male with a high speed internet connection.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> prawn...
> 
> and I am not a degenerate.
> just a male with a high speed internet connection.


 
is one of these


----------



## selmervi (Aug 23, 2013)

So what's the knock on Behr Paint?


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Would be cool to be able to purchase these paints from different paint stores.


I've had opportunities over the years to carry Behr paint in the store but always decided not to. What they were retailing it for in HD wasn't far off from the price I would buy it for. So where's my profit? One particular salesman (their have been multiple) said in quantity "Behr products are sold more than 2 to 1 over any other national brand." I asked for the market analysis of those statistics from the 5 surrounding towns, the county and the state. He had neither. I asked where I would stock that amount of product in my -5000sq.ft. store and he actually said I should consider getting rid of my current paint stock and take down an aisle for bulk. I was dumbfounded. In a hardware store where not only do I sell paint but everything else, their simply is no space to expand anything.
What about advertising I ask next. I see HD behr commercials all the time can I buy a spot on some of those where it reads - available at Anytown Hardware and Home Depot - The answer was no, while Behr contributes money to some of those ads, HD is the one putting them on TV.
Salesman: But you could do your own commercial in the same manner and we'll partially subsidize it. 
Me: So I can put a commercial on TV for Behr paint and for the 20-30 seconds it's on hope people are actually watching it, looking for my logo and not assuming it's another HD commercial which has literally been engrained into peoples heads for the past 20 years.
Salesman: well, yes...it will take some time but just think of the exposure you'll get if people then relate Behr to your store.
Me: HD has a multi million dollar marketing budget which is probably bigger than my total revenue yearly. People buying homes now between the ages of 30-40 have been brainwashed by both HD and Lowes as the only places to go for home projects from the amount of advertising they do. Unless their parent(s) tell them they should always patronize local businesses and the hardware store in town is the place to go, it's a herculean effort for me to sway someone from a box store.

This is pretty much where the sales pitch ended. I understand that it would be convenient for many people to be able to buy these products and another store, this is a sample of what we deal with on our end.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

She seems to like Behr.

The pic is small because I used it for an avatar on CT.. for about 15 seconds.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> She seems to like Behr.
> 
> The pic is small because I used it for an avatar on CT.. for about 15 seconds.


That can is pretty scantily covered.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

selmervi said:


> So what's the knock on Behr Paint?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

selmervi said:


> So what's the knock on Behr Paint?


I think it's not so much the product as it is the way HD portrays that a HO can paint anything themselves and get pro results when that is clearly not the case. 

Not only that but the way they have degraded the construction industry as a whole. With the show's they sponsor on TV making HO think it is a easy DYI project for anything. Truly a marketing hype kinda thing...

You can *uck it up and they can help comes to mind...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> is one of these


Na the district 9 prawns.. 






Stonehampaintdept said:


> I've had opportunities over the years to carry Behr paint in the store but always decided not to. What they were retailing it for in HD wasn't far off from the price I would buy it for.
> snip


You could have stopped at your pricing to have been justified in my mind. I didn't even think they sold it outside Home Depot to be honest, and seem to remember hearing it was an exclusive there. Not living and working close to a HD pretty much keeps me from buying. I suppose I could start making 100+ gallon trips for kilz primer and behr paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Obviously, high end paint brands and small specialty hardware stores haven't attracted the average DIY customer base to the degree that the Big box stores have. Why is that?

Observation:

-Homeowners generally have _small _projects

-Their projects generally don't have an over all plan. Getting an expensive contractor involved, when the homeowner doesn't really know what they want, doesn't make much sense.

-Homeowners also don't have the time it takes to run to a garden center, lumber yard, paint store, or hardware store. They would rather go to a larger store that conveniently offers everything under one roof, in a somewhat faster check out manner then perhaps a smaller neighborhood store where the cashier is spending twenty minutes with granny and her wing nut question.

Convenience and time have more value then quality in this new age. That's what the Behr thrives on.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> You could have stopped at your pricing to have been justified in my mind. I didn't even think they sold it outside Home Depot to be honest, and seem to remember hearing it was an exclusive there. Not living and working close to a HD pretty much keeps me from buying. I suppose I could start making 100+ gallon trips for kilz primer and behr paint.


My mind was made up when he said he represented Behr. But I just put him through the ringer cause I can be an a$$ to solicitors and it's ok. It may have been at one point, and HD/lowes certainly have enough lines that are exclusive to them. Remember Ryobi power tools. They were everywhere 20years ago, good brand. They went to exclusive HD and now you can't even get parts to fix them except for a generic electric power cord.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

selmervi said:


> So what's the knock on Behr Paint?


 

ah, ah, ah, fork it, never mind


----------



## selmervi (Aug 23, 2013)

We normally use SWP but lately we've been using Behr mainly because of the 20% discount from pro card. I must say the coverage is great. What paint covers better?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

selmervi said:


> We normally use SWP but lately we've been using Behr mainly because of the 20% discount from pro card. I must say the coverage is great. What paint covers better?


Just about any.


----------



## selmervi (Aug 23, 2013)

Good answer.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

RH said:


> That can is pretty scantily covered.


Behrs all!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> I think it's not so much the product as it is the way HD portrays that a HO can paint anything themselves and get pro results when that is clearly not the case.
> 
> Not only that but the way they have degraded the construction industry as a whole. With the show's they sponsor on TV making HO think it is a easy DYI project for anything. Truly a marketing hype kinda thing...
> 
> You can *uck it up and they can help comes to mind...


No different then Hgtv paints sold by sw!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

:no:


Toolnut said:


> [/COLOR]
> Just about any.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Update: Behr

The pic I posted on page two was a new gallon, worked great, looked good. Man...the can that was left over in the garage, which was tinted in Jan 2013 was rotten!! The smell was horrible and it did not touch up at all. Either the walls faded slightly or the rotting changed the color. If Behr would pony up for a antimicrobial package they would have a better product, but then it would be more expensive than everybody else.

Someone mentioned 20%, that makes Behr a pretty good deal. I pay what the HO pays, and it is way more expensive than a comparable paint store product.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> No different then Hgtv paints sold by sw!


So true


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

selmervi said:


> So what's the knock on Behr Paint?


Fvck brhr, everybody knows why it sucks, I am discussing the censorship of prawns!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

All I gotta say is Selma Hayek....


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> All I gotta say is Selma Hayek....


And thank you for saying it. :brows:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If members were required to use the picture instead of the word..I think it might cut back on the bickering. Here's the OP..see what I mean?


Zoomer said:


> Crew and I stepped into a house yesterday. She needed some rooms painted prior to selling. She received our number from her realtors preferred contractor list. The first room she showed us was a library full of bookshelves. Dark grey in the entire room except white ceiling. We can only give her one day of labor. I told her this room as well as two other rooms, with just walls to paint would take a lot of effort to finish in one day. I priced it out higher than usual. She said do it. Ran to the closest store. Picked up Kilz premium primer and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> Behr makes prep very easy you just have to peel and start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Definitely paint and primer in one:laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mudbone said:


> No different then Hgtv paints sold by sw!


HGTV is relabled Classic 99.

Same stuff, new look.

Classic 99 is my go to just above Pro200.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> we all know where THIS thread is going. Shouldn't we just close it and save the wasted miles?


Oh, if you men folk couldn't bitch about something, then what ??? Watch tv?? Make meatballs??


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Oh, if you men folk couldn't bitch about something, then what ??? Watch tv?? Make meatballs??


No, we watch TV while you make meatballs. :jester: Seriously tho, make some meatballs.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> All I gotta say is Selma Hayek....


 
ok here


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Selma is perfect with 2 , no need for 3 :no:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> HGTV is relabled Classic 99.
> 
> Same stuff, new look.
> 
> Classic 99 is my go to just above Pro200.


Negative, it's a PM200 zero crossfill. CL99 never had ultradeep and it was too high voc for HGTV. The extra $5 retail price is the HGTV commission on each gallon sold.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> within the first 20 pages, I could of lasted longer but my wrist got sore and I had to ice it. How far are these maniacs willing to go? I figured they were only good for 4 minutes. :jester:


Damn , wrist got sore, 20 mins yeah that's a long time. No wait what are you talkin about now?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm trying out a clark and kengsington-true value EZKare cocktail tomorrow at my place...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Fvck brhr, everybody knows why it sucks, I am discussing the censorship of prawns!


I think we should propose a censor trade to Escalate Media.

Behr for p-ron. :thumbup:

To me it's obvious, the folks who search for Behr lessen the family value of PT much more than those that search for p-ron :thumbup:


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> Behr makes prep very easy you just have to peel and start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think this problem is more likely a poor PAINTER prep job, than the PAINT itself.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Carl said:


> Why did you mess around with primer? It says right on the can of Behr that the primer is in the can!


BEHR has two wall paints that I know of. *Premium Plus* (without primer) and *Premium Plus ULTRA* (with primer / stain sealing technology). The two products are a different grade.

The ULTRA is on par with Sherwin Williams Super Paint. It’s Good stuff.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> BEHR has two wall paints that I know of. *Premium Plus* (without primer) and *Premium Plus ULTRA* (with primer / stain sealing technology). The two products are a different grade.
> 
> The ULTRA is on par with Sherwin Williams Super Paint. It’s Good stuff.


Super paint is medium/medium lol


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

I used ULTRA on a job a few months ago. The customers were smokers with years of tobacco stains. I covered this door with one coat of BEHR ULTRA. They looked surprisingly good.

Now BEHR has their *Ultra Pure White* and their Standard white. I used the *Standard white* which has a gray tint to it. The *Ultra Pure White* is harder to achive *hide* than the Standard white.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Behr pushers get a lot of flack. If it works for you then it does no need to convince.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Super paint is medium/medium lol


25 years ago Super Paint was SW best. I think their other products Emerald / Cashmere are of the same quality, with a fancy name and a higer price tag. 

Just because a paint is higher priced, doesn't make it a better product. That's what SW wants you to believe tho. 

I asked a SW rep “what makes Emerald better than Super Paint“, Truthfully, I didn't like her answer. Her answer was “Emerald is easier to work with than Super Paint.” As far as I am concerned, her statement did not justify a $20 price difference.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> 25 years ago Super Paint was SW best. I think their other products Emerald / Cashmere are of the same quality, with a fancy name and a higer price tag.
> 
> Just because a paint is higher priced, doesn't make it a better product. That's what SW wants you to believe tho.
> 
> I asked a SW rep “what makes Emerald better than Super Paint“, Truthfully, I didn't like her answer. Her answer was “Emerald is easier to work with than Super Paint.” As far as I am concerned, her statement did not justify a $20 price difference.


I don't go by price to determine if paint is good or not. SW has its problems I only buy certain products from them. I was just giving you the heads up, Behr pushers get smacked down on this forum. If Behr works for you then enjoy it but no need to push it. just sayin.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the biggest problem with Behr is that their Titanium Dioxide range is 10%-30%. That is a huge gap when it comes to trying to find a paint the covers well, consistently. If you get on the low end, it is going to cover only slightly better than most commercial grade paints, and if you get on the high end its going to cover better than most other paints. But who knows how often you will get the high end, and who knows how often the inconsistency will change the variables of the job. Not worth it when you are trying to create a system focused, consistent working environment.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes,,,this stuff is incredible,,,nice colors,,smells, good, great service weve grown to expect from big box stores,,,and at an everyday low price,,,no more keeping an eye on your rep,,,no more haggling over price. just FANTASTIC!!
BLESS BEHR and the day it was created!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

high fibre said:


> yes,,,this stuff is incredible,,,nice colors,,smells, good, great service weve grown to expect from big box stores,,,and at an everyday low price,,,no more keeping an eye on your rep,,,no more haggling over price. just FANTASTIC!!
> BLESS BEHR and the day it was created!!



Hey!

This guy!!!

Must be winter at PT...

:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

high fibre said:


> yes,,,this stuff is incredible,,,nice colors,,smells, good, great service weve grown to expect from big box stores,,,and at an everyday low price,,,no more keeping an eye on your rep,,,no more haggling over price. just FANTASTIC!!
> BLESS BEHR and the day it was created!!


free behr hugs


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

I love it when the word BEHR comes up as a thread title. It causes a lot of predictable drama. This paint sure does mix up the painters on this forum like a paint shaker. Its crazy. What does BEHR have in common? Jack Pauhl. Has anybody seen that guys content lately? He dosn't come on the forums any more. He is a very interesting fellow. I don't quite understand him but I do know that he sees something in BEHR paint that nobody else sees. I don't know what I am trying to say. Its just interesting...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paintdian said:


> I love it when the word BEHR comes up as a thread title. It causes a lot of predictable drama. This paint sure does mix up the painters on this forum like a paint shaker. Its crazy. What does BEHR have in common? Jack Pauhl. Has anybody seen that guys content lately? He dosn't come on the forums any more. He is a very interesting fellow. I don't quite understand him but I do know that he sees something in BEHR paint that nobody else sees. I don't know what I am trying to say. Its just interesting...


Its called beauty!


----------



## blackatom (Sep 8, 2011)

mudbone said:


> free behr hugs


i found this way funnier than it should have been


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I don't go by price to determine if paint is good or not. SW has its problems I only buy certain products from them. I was just giving you the heads up, *Behr pushers get smacked down on this forum. If Behr works for you then enjoy it but no need to push it. just sayin*.


Thanks, but the photos I posted are a counter argument to the BEHR smack-downers, and photos don't lie. Sadly, some people live their whole lives in denial and my push is not for those folks. Hopefully, 1 out of the 20k members here may find my post helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Marrone72 said:


> Thanks, but the photos I posted are a counter argument to the BEHR smack-downers, and photos don't lie. Sadly, some people live their whole lives in denial and my push is not for those folks. Hopefully, 1 out of the 20k members here may find my post helpful. :thumbsup:


Look. Here is photographic proof Behr sucks.
This is a 2 year old paint job, done in gloss no less. The trim board was touched up with the original paint. It looks like the cheap yellow oxide pigments are literally washing out of the coating.

Can you imagine charging a HO several thousand dollars to professionally paint their home and this is what they have 24 months later?
But don't worry, it has a lifetime guarantee


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've sworn off getting into Behr-debates...but did you touch that up Bender, or was it the HO?


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Look. Here is photographic proof Behr sucks.
> This is a 2 year old paint job, done in gloss no less. The trim board was touched up with the original paint. It looks like the cheap yellow oxide pigments are literally washing out of the coating.
> 
> Can you imagine charging a HO several thousand dollars to professionally paint their home and this is what they have 24 months later?
> But don't worry, it has a lifetime guarantee


Just like Sherwin Williams has a multitude of products, so does BEHR. Which BEHR product was used? All Paints fade in time with direct sunlight. 
Who did the paint job? Are you sure it wasn't painted more than 2 years ago?

*Did you ever go back to a SW exterior paint job, a few years down the trek and touch up to see if SW doesn't do the same thing? You are comparing BEHR to a blank_____.*


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^I hate when that happens! (three posts up) I had a similar issue recently, but it had more to do with the formula not followed to the tee by my very reputable supplier. I know these things can happen even with the best of materials, but I get hasty trying to complete a job and fail to test the touch up paint first. every thing can be adjusted with a little white paint and a color rack... oh, and a heat gun.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Endless Behr threads are lame


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Bender, fading paint is normal over time.*

I don't know about you, but if I sit in the sun for 5 hours, I end up looking like a ripe tomato. 

Can you imagine standing in a field, naked for 2 years strait? What would your body look like after 2 years of direct sun, acid rains, freezing temperatures, etc... The thought is ridiculous. You would not survive.

*If you expect paint not to fade after 2 years, you are not being realistic.*


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Marrone72 said:


> Can you imagine standing in a field, naked for 2 years strait?


Bender lives on a farm...so I'm guessing "yes".


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it's interesting that the "Behr people" here seem to feel the need to "sell" it to the rest of us.

There aren't any "Benny Moore did the job" threads.

Why is that?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Endless Behr threads are lame


Behr is a catharsis for a deeper concern that the appreciation for quality, in regards to painting, has declined in favor for other interests consumer's put priorities on like computer gadgets, vehicles, and other self indulgences. In other words, painting for the homeowner is a dreaded necessity that arises only when peeling paint has compromised their structure, or when the bare drywall needs to disappear in order to make way for the expensive kitchen cabinets, countertops, and appliances.

Painters have become merely glorified janitors who's purpose is to provide a clean surface. But, we are still providing a level of skill that unfortunately goes un-recognized at the expense of our time and stress. And many times, when a homeowner or any other painting customer does show an interest in the product we've provided them, its imbued with critiques for perfection that they never gave a care about to begin with.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Behr is a catharsis for a deeper concern that the appreciation for quality, in regards to painting, has declined in favor for other interests consumer's put priorities on like computer gadgets, vehicles, and other self indulgences. In other words, painting for the homeowner is a dreaded necessity that arises only when peeling paint has compromised their structure, or when the bare drywall needs to disappear in order to make way for the expensive kitchen cabinets, countertops, and appliances.
> 
> Painters have become merely glorified janitors who's purpose is to provide a clean surface. But, we are still providing a level of skill that unfortunately goes un-recognized at the expense of our time and stress. And many times, when a homeowner or any other painting customer does show an interest in the product we've provided them, its imbued with critiques for perfection that they never gave a care about to begin with.


Yeah..what he said.

Damn CA..you should be a blogger.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Marrone72 said:


> *If you expect paint not to fade after 2 years, you are not being realistic.*


lol really? You're ok telling a HO that???

No need to get testy. Its my dads house. He's only painted since the 70's. I will find out which product it is today. There is a very good chance he brushed that out* last summer! *but I can't remember.
"Photos don't lie"


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Bender lives on a farm...so I'm guessing "yes".


Yes, but _I_ use UV inhibitors, unlike Behr.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol really? You're ok telling a HO that???
> 
> No need to get testy. Its my dads house. He's only painted since the 70's. I will find out which product it is today. There is a very good chance he brushed that out* last summer! *but I can't remember.
> "Photos don't lie"


*Prove that SW or BM doesn't fade over time. Where are those photos? *You still never provided the Exact BEHR product used in your photos. Drawing a blank____ again? 

Here are the BEHR exterior paints. Take note, like SW & BM, there are different grades (that fact is never addressed). The name BEHR is used as a vague term on this forum. 

High grade
BEHR MARQUEE™ Exterior Flat
Mid grade
PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA® Exterior Flat
Low grade
PREMIUM PLUS® Exterior Flat


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:walkman:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Behr is a catharsis for a deeper concern that the appreciation for quality, in regards to painting, has declined in favor for other interests consumer's put priorities on like computer gadgets, vehicles, and other self indulgences. In other words, painting for the homeowner is a dreaded necessity that arises only when peeling paint has compromised their structure, or when the bare drywall needs to disappear in order to make way for the expensive kitchen cabinets, countertops, and appliances.
> 
> Painters have become merely glorified janitors who's purpose is to provide a clean surface. But, we are still providing a level of skill that unfortunately goes un-recognized at the expense of our time and stress. And many times, when a homeowner or any other painting customer does show an interest in the product we've provided them, its imbued with critiques for perfection that they never gave a care about to begin with.


That was rather well put.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Marrone72 said:


> *Prove that SW or BM doesn't fade over time. Where are those photos? *You still never provided the Exact BEHR product used in your photos. Drawing a blank____ again?
> 
> Here are the BEHR exterior paints. Take note, like SW & BM, there are different grades (that fact is never addressed). The name BEHR is used as a vague term on this forum.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to be in the Johnson Co. area, where in order to compete you're forced into using BEHR just to remain competitive?

Yeah, I am in KCMO.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Marrone72 said:


> *Prove that SW or BM doesn't fade over time. Where are those photos? *You still never provided the Exact BEHR product used in your photos. Drawing a blank____ again?
> 
> Here are the BEHR exterior paints. Take note, like SW & BM, there are different grades (that fact is never addressed). The name BEHR is used as a vague term on this forum.
> 
> ...


http://behr.com/consumer/products/exterior-paint-and-primer/behr-premium-plus-hi-gloss-enamel
It was Premium Plus Gloss, the color is Evergreen Bough, and it was purchased on 10/13/11. 
Dad can't handle the picture upload thing so you have to take my word for it.
*Warranty*

LIMITED LIFETIME GUARANTEE: BEHR PROCESS CORPORATION guarantees your satisfaction with the performance of this paint when applied to a properly prepared surface and cared for according to the label directions. This guarantee shall be effective for so long as you reside in your home and is made to the original residential consumer paint purchaser. This guarantee is not transferable. If you are not satisfied with this paint's performance, Behr Process Corporation will, at its option and upon proof-of-purchase (the original receipt), either furnish an equivalent amount of paint or refund the purchase price of this paint to you. *This guarantee excludes (1) labor and costs of labor for the application or removal of any product and (2) any incidental or consequential damages, whether based on breach of express or implied warranty, negligence, strict liability or any other legal theory.* Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. This guarantee gives you specific legal rights and you may also have other rights, which vary from state to state.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> lIts my dads house. He's only painted since the 70's.


Why would your father, who has painted since the 70's, paint the exterior of a home with BEHR Premium Plus 1-gal. Ultra Pure White Hi-Gloss Enamel Interior/Exterior Paint @ *$29.98* / each? and expect it to be bullet proof? And why would he use High-Gloss on siding? :whistling2:

Why not use BEHR"S higer-end paint? BEHR MARQUEE Home Decorators Collection 1-gal. #HDC-CT-26 Watery Semi-Gloss Enamel Exterior Paint @ *$48.98 / each*

Is he on a low budget? :yes:


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> http://behr.com/consumer/products/exterior-paint-and-primer/behr-premium-plus-hi-gloss-enamel
> It was Premium Plus Gloss, the color is Evergreen Bough, and it was purchased on 10/13/11.
> Dad can't handle the picture upload thing so you have to take my word for it.
> *Warranty*
> ...


Where does the *guarantee *state that *$29.98* / a gallon paint is fade resistant*? *

*Do you actually expect to pay a VW Bug price and drive home a BMW?*


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You just cant help but argue and prove your rightiousness; just like I can't help but notice you have a very specific writing style when stressed....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is the original thread.
http://www.painttalk.com/f24/full-gloss-exterior-14355/

Don't hate. The proof is right in front of your face. Behr Sucks buddy


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Kripes Bender...why you gotta play rough with other members?



:thumbup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> Here is the original thread. http://www.painttalk.com/f24/full-gloss-exterior-14355/ Don't hate. The proof is right in front of your face. Behr Sucks buddy


He had a good time and nobody got hurt. Cool.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Here is the original thread.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f24/full-gloss-exterior-14355/
> 
> Don't hate. The proof is right in front of your face. Behr Sucks buddy


Bender, your father used BEHRS low grade paint at *$29.98* / a gallon, not BEHR MARQUEE Home Decorators Collection 1-gal. #HDC-CT-26 Watery Semi-Gloss Enamel Exterior Paint @ *$48.98*

*:jester:*


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

You really expect people to believe that this is the same house after 2 years on the bottom? I think it's the opposite way around. On the top, is after and on the bottom, is before. 

Photos don’t lie, but painters do.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> You really expect people to believe that this is the same house after 2 years on the bottom? I think it's the opposite way around. On the top, is after and on the bottom, is before.
> 
> Photos don’t lie, but painters do.


Sorry, but that is not the same wall no time stamp, could be wet then dry. That is not any proof of anything.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I think it's interesting that the "Behr people" here seem to feel the need to "sell" it to the rest of us.
> 
> There aren't any "Benny Moore did the job" threads.
> 
> Why is that?


Even though I do not use BM , and I am a SW and Rodda guy I don't go trying to sell their products.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait. I missed this. the dark green house and the light green house were the same house and paint job but two years later? That'd be funny but hard to beleive. ehh if you don't like the color just wait a while.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Look. Here is photographic proof Behr sucks.
> This is a 2 year old paint job, done in gloss no less. The trim board was touched up with the original paint. It looks like the cheap yellow oxide pigments are literally washing out of the coating.
> 
> Can you imagine charging a HO several thousand dollars to professionally paint their home and this is what they have 24 months later?
> But don't worry, it has a lifetime guarantee


So you are saying that Dads House in 2011 (on the left), a super high-gloss dark green, faded to the flat-shade of green (on the right), within two years? And the paint used was BEHR? OK, thanks for the heads up.:jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats what I'm saying and I hope this thread doesn't get shut down before you get off the night shift in your department because I'm going to make you eat those words


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Thats what I'm saying and I hope this thread doesn't get shut down before you get off the night shift in your department because I'm going to make you eat those words


lol.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

Why is BEHR so different? It doesn't have a low quality paint characteristic. It's not watered down garbage. What if SW or BM has the exact recipe and name BEHR was not in the picture? Just sayin.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paintdian said:


> Why is BEHR so different? It doesn't have a low quality paint characteristic. It's not watered down garbage. What if SW or BM has the exact recipe and name BEHR was not in the picture? Just sayin.


 
really?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Bender lives on a farm...so I'm guessing "yes".


funny farm?:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread behrs repetition!


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

Because of great marketing, and greasy pockets, HD has turned Behr into a household name. Please do not disrespect our industry by supporting HD or Behr paint products for quality paint jobs. If your into property management or new construction of track homes, I would understand a bit more. For all the high end new construction and repaint contractors, please have more dignity.

It makes me sick to see how price driven certain markets have become, but do not let these companies encourage it by selling inferior products. 

Masco Corp owns Behr. Masco Corp is essentially a screw company. Aside from screws "paint and primer in one" is the greatest thing to ever happen to Masco......unless you all stop accepting their false claims and disloyalty to this great country.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

To each his own.I'll own it.Will continue to behr the name.:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

[COLOR=red said:


> BehrSpar;[/COLOR]451763]Because of great marketing, and greasy pockets, HD has turned Behr into a household name. Please do not disrespect our industry by supporting HD or Behr paint products for quality paint jobs. If your into property management or new construction of track homes, I would understand a bit more. For all the high end new construction and repaint contractors, please have more dignity.
> 
> It makes me sick to see how price driven certain markets have become, but do not let these companies encourage it by selling inferior products.
> 
> Masco Corp owns Behr. Masco Corp is essentially a screw company. Aside from screws "paint and primer in one" is the greatest thing to ever happen to Masco......unless you all stop accepting their false claims and disloyalty to this great country.


 
so what's with the name?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

BehrSpar said:


> Because of great marketing, and greasy pockets, HD has turned Behr into a household name. Please do not disrespect our industry by supporting HD or Behr paint products for quality paint jobs. If your into property management or new construction of track homes, I would understand a bit more. For all the high end new construction and repaint contractors, please have more dignity.
> 
> It makes me sick to see how price driven certain markets have become, but do not let these companies encourage it by selling inferior products.
> 
> Masco Corp owns Behr. Masco Corp is essentially a screw company. Aside from screws "paint and primer in one" is the greatest thing to ever happen to Masco......unless you all stop accepting their false claims and disloyalty to this great country.



Pretty funny to assume most painters in the industry are using high end paint on your so called "high end" jobs. Tons of these threads are painters boasting about how great BM Super Spec or SW Pro Mar lines are. Seriously, those two lines of paint are these two companies lowest grade, lowest priced, product. And its these low grade lines that make the most money for BM and SW in contractor sales. Go figure.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

I will not get into what distinguishes a "high end" job from another, but I will tell you that if you do not know, then you are probably one of the people using Behr Premium and thinking it is the best option bc of consumer reports. Maybe it isn't your fault, and it is the customer who is forcing you to use those products, but I doubt it.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand why people waste so much money on those high end paints from Behr when you can pick up good quality Dutch Boy for under $10.00/gallon on sale.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

looooooook I have said it before a few times, I can apply doggy doo doo to anything and make it look wonderful, because I am a professional.

I choose high end materials because it makes my job easier, which means quicker application times with less headaches, which equals more money in my pocket...which means less aggressive posting here at PT because I'm not all irritated.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

As I Was Saying


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

WisePainter said:


> looooooook I have said it before a few times, I can apply doggy doo doo to anything and make it look wonderful, because I am a professional. I choose high end materials because it makes my job easier, which means quicker application times with less headaches, which equals more money in my pocket...which means less aggressive posting here at PT because I'm not all irritated.


We can't forget about the benefits to the end user. Giving our customer a quality product has got to be an advantage to some painting contractors on here.....I would hope.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> As I Was Saying


you for got to add Glidden to that as well. That is one paint that is the perverbial red headed step child. No one wants it is sold from one manufacture to another.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, you guys have me convinced. I feel so ashamed of myself for believing that BEHR paint for $25 bucks a gallon, did the job, satisfied the customers and gave me more profit. From now on, I am going Sherwin Williams all the way baby. 

Since I am not familiar with SW products, I am hoping that some of the more experienced painters on PT can tell me. Which one of these SW paints is best for my great customers, it's sooooo confusing I mean, with a name like *Pro*Mar, it's got to be great. Right? :thumbsup:

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty much all we use for drywall. 2 coats will cover most anything. Easy to use IMO. but I'm used to it too. I think guys screw themselves by jumping around trying this paint and that paint. Better off knowing exactly what the stuff ur using is apt to act like.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

Heres something interesting. BEHR is 25 bucks a gallon in USA. By the time the stuff gets imported accros the boarder into a Canadian HD Ultra is 50 bucks a gallon with no sort of contractors price break. Premimum plus sits as 40 bucks a gallon. And im talking flat sheen.

Something has come to mind. The whole hype with this paint seems to revolve around the sealing and covering properties it has over any primer out there. The hype against the paint is that primer and two coats of good finish works every time.

What if someone used 'junk BEHR paint' as a full tint primer to seal new drywall if it seals so well? Then two finish coats of paint from paint store of choice. Wouldnt the paint from a regular paint store perform at a new level if applied over a wall sealed with BEHR technology?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paintdian said:


> Heres something interesting. BEHR is 25 bucks a gallon in USA. By the time the stuff gets imported accros the boarder into a Canadian HD Ultra is 50 bucks a gallon with no sort of contractors price break. Premimum plus sits as 40 bucks a gallon. And im talking flat sheen.
> 
> Something has come to mind. The whole hype with this paint seems to revolve around the sealing and covering properties it has over any primer out there. The hype against the paint is that primer and two coats of good finish works every time.
> 
> What if someone used 'junk BEHR paint' as a full tint primer to seal new drywall if it seals so well? Then two finish coats of paint from paint store of choice. Wouldnt the paint from a regular paint store perform at a new level if applied over a wall sealed with BEHR technology?


 
I sure wouldn't do it:no::no::no::no:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behrscare for Behrspar!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

I know BEHR just plain old sux. But why was I able to cover this dirty old door with one coat of BEHR Ultra? 

So I see it covers well, but what is the true problems to expect? Will this crap paint just start peeling off in a few years? Is it not washable? Will my happy customers be pissed in a few years when this stuff fails?

I don't know, I am just following the pros advice here. 
Anyone here ever use BEHR Ultra, or are you just passing on 3rd party hearsay? Sooo confused.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its way too early in the Winter for this foolishness.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> I know BEHR just plain old sux. But why was I able to cover this dirty old door with one coat of BEHR Ultra?
> 
> So I see it covers well, but what is the true problems to expect? Will this crap paint just start peeling off in a few years? Is it not washable? Will my happy customers be pissed in a few years when this stuff fails?
> 
> ...


:yes::thumbup


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paintdian said:


> Heres something interesting. BEHR is 25 bucks a gallon in USA. By the time the stuff gets imported accros the boarder into a Canadian HD Ultra is 50 bucks a gallon with no sort of contractors price break. Premimum plus sits as 40 bucks a gallon. And im talking flat sheen.
> 
> Something has come to mind. The whole hype with this paint seems to revolve around the sealing and covering properties it has over any primer out there. The hype against the paint is that primer and two coats of good finish works every time.
> 
> What if someone used 'junk BEHR paint' as a full tint primer to seal new drywall if it seals so well? Then two finish coats of paint from paint store of choice. Wouldnt the paint from a regular paint store perform at a new level if applied over a wall sealed with BEHR technology?


A flat sheen?:blink:


----------



## sublimepainting (Nov 27, 2013)

*Paint and primer in one! ROFLMAO SALES GIMMICK!*



Carl said:


> Why did you mess around with primer? It says right on the can of Behr that the primer is in the can!


Paint and primer in one is a sales gimmick. All that means is that is covers well. it is impossible to mix primer in paint. It's a sales gimmick because paint costs more then primer. With how good modern paints cover you can either use 1 coat of primer and one coat of paint or 2 coats of paint if painting over new drywall or if changing from one extreme to another extreme. If just repainting the same color or changing off whites you get usually get away with one. I always recommend two anyway. Paint and primer in one is simply a gimmick for paint companies to sell less primer and more paint because paint costs more.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

Thats not what it means. They dont actually mean theres physically primer inside of the can. It would of been better to be called primer and paint in one. Its designed to seal what ever its applied to. It actually does do this in a way that you expect a full blown oil based primer sealer. And it does. This stuff is a high quality primer that just so happens to come in sheens and is fully tintable. So they call it paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paintdian said:


> Thats not what it means. They dont actually mean theres physically primer inside of the can. It would of been better to be called primer and paint in one. Its designed to seal what ever its applied to. It actually does do this in a way that you expect a full blown oil based primer sealer. And it does. This stuff is a high quality primer that just so happens to come in sheens and is fully tintable. So they call it paint.


 

wow!


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you guys paint chemists? How do you know if there is primer in the can or not? Anyway, it's not really relevant as Behrs marketing is directed towards the ignorant homeowner painters, not really us smart professionals.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Sherwin Williams Super Paint*

*Paint & Primer in One.*

I guess SW is joining BEHR?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Comparing Behr to SW is like comparing a Ford Pinto to a Chevy Chevette


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Comparing Behr to SW is like comparing a Ford Pinto to a Chevy Chevette


you mean Corvette? Or how I look at it Berh is the no thrills yugo were as other paints are the lexus, corvettes, and other fine crafted cars. yes they all get you from point A to B, But do they all perform equaly? No they don't. Just like behr paint yep it comes out of a can can be brushed rolled or sprayed. and if good enough is good enough for you fine. I just always enjoyed working with fine high quality products that exceede expectations. Yep I am not going to argue with a person who worships behr if it works for them great happy day! for me I have never had anything but problems with their products. I stick to Rodda paints and use SW as needed.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paintdian said:


> Thats not what it means. They dont actually mean theres physically primer inside of the can. It would of been better to be called primer and paint in one. Its designed to seal what ever its applied to. It actually does do this in a way that you expect a full blown oil based primer sealer. And it does. This stuff is a high quality primer that just so happens to come in sheens and is fully tintable. So they call it paint.


Before you go slapping that on bare wood and metal do yourself a favor and read the small print on the back of the can. You'll find that according to Behr your mistaken..


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

I take that back. I meant a primer for either stains or bare drywall. Nothing else of coarse.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Budweiser beer is one of the cheaper brands on the market. But even though it is much less in quality then other beers that people indulge in, its probably one of the leading sellers in America.

And just like budweiser satiates the needs of the lesser connoisseur of beers, BEHR satisfies the dreaded painting needs of the average non professional homeowner.

And who really cares already!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painters always want to latch onto something that makes them appear superior to everyone else. "I use this paint instead of that paint, an my rig has bigger nuts then yours, blah blah blah". Maybe that's why I'm always THANKING Ken from Pressure Pros.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

What if a builder insists on priming the house with full tint color? Serious question. Theres a painter that s meeting their needs by applying a paint from a paint store. These are homes where quality is important. I have never tried using that paint as primer. But I do know that BEHR will seal the drywall already. I dont like how it finish coats but I do like how it seals new dry wall. I dont like the idea of putting paint onto bare drywall just like the rest of you but can say that I wish there was a drywall primer that fully tintable and sealed the same way to make this happen...

Im not trying to support it on purpose but this is iust a scenario that I wanted to mention.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Budweiser beer is one of the cheaper brands on the market. But even though it is much less in quality then other beers that people indulge in, its probably one of the leading sellers in America. And just like budweiser satiates the needs of the lesser connoisseur of beers, BEHR satisfies the dreaded painting needs of the average non professional homeowner. And who really cares already!


I like this. Good example.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

CA ... leave Budweiser out of this :boxing:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> CA ... leave Budweiser out of this :boxing:


Very well, but I will continue to apply only quality alcohol to my central nervous system. And I always use a primer!...usually a shot of Good Bourbon.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Painters always want to latch onto something that makes them appear superior to everyone else. "I use this paint instead of that paint, an my rig has bigger nuts then yours, blah blah blah". Maybe that's why I'm always THANKING Ken from Pressure Pros.



prolly cuz he don't be a painter...


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Budweiser beer is one of the cheaper brands on the market. But even though it is much less in quality then other beers that people indulge in, its probably one of the leading sellers in America.
> 
> And just like budweiser satiates the needs of the lesser connoisseur of beers, BEHR satisfies the dreaded painting needs of the average non professional homeowner.
> 
> And who really cares already!


Spoken like a true gentleman!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Paintdian said:


> What if a builder insists on priming the house with full tint color? Serious question. Theres a painter that s meeting their needs by applying a paint from a paint store. These are homes where quality is important. I have never tried using that paint as primer. But I do know that BEHR will seal the drywall already. I dont like how it finish coats but I do like how it seals new dry wall. I dont like the idea of putting paint onto bare drywall just like the rest of you but can say that I wish there was a drywall primer that fully tintable and sealed the same way to make this happen... Im not trying to support it on purpose but this is iust a scenario that I wanted to mention.


In that case, why can't you just apply one coat primer and one coat finish on the prime day? Extra charges will apply of course.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Before you go slapping that on bare wood and metal do yourself a favor and read the small print on the back of the can. You'll find that according to Behr your mistaken..


I don't know what product you are refering to, this is what my can of BEHR reads:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> I don't know what product you are refering to, this is what my can of BEHR reads:


sorry if you read the small print with the * it says must use a aproved primer for new drywall guess it really does not have paint and primer in one. So I guess this is why they make this product, maybe for batches they left the primer out of? or they know you still have to use primer.







http://www.homedepot.com/p/BEHR-Premium-Plus-1-gal-Drywall-Primer-and-Sealer-07301/100118531?N=bt0t#.UpabVrK9KSM


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> I don't know what product you are refering to, this is what my can of BEHR reads:


So if the stain bleeds through the first spot prime, spot prime it again.
If_ that_ bleeds through, give it a longer dry time. 
And then they leave you hanging. What if it still bleeds through after the longer dry time? What then? Start over?
This could take awhile.:whistling2:
Or maybe, just maybe, what's needed here is a primer. Like Kilz, white shellac, Coverstain, etc.
But I'm just guessing. However, after 35+ years of dealing with water stains and nicotine stains, I'm willing to bet I guessed right.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

I have come to realize my own perspective of this topic. This product has a characteristic of a primer sealer. As a paint, NO, it's NOT what professionals are looking for. But come on. For those who have actually tried putting this stuff on bare drywall, you can not deny that a single mediocre coat seals like Gardz would.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> *So if the stain bleeds through the first spot prime, spot prime it again.*
> *If that bleeds through, give it a longer dry time. *
> *And then they leave you hanging. What if it still bleeds through after the longer dry time? What then? Start over?*
> This could take awhile.:whistling2:
> ...


That' s the same gibberish the SW rep gave me when we were the first Guinea Pig in the area for Duration. "Don't worry Kev, any bleeding will get trapped in the first coat. If not, definitely in the 2nd coat."

Me- "Hey Dan, I put the 2 coats on like you said, waiting 24+ hours between coats and it's still bleeding."
Dan(SW rep)- "Well, it looks like you're gonna have to prime it first then."
Me(using the voice of Achmed The Terrorist)- "I KEEEEEEELLLLL YOU!"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paintdian said:


> I have come to realize my own perspective of this topic. This product has a characteristic of a primer sealer. As a paint, NO, it's NOT what professionals are looking for. But come on. For those who have actually tried putting this stuff on bare drywall, you can not deny that a single mediocre coat seals like Gardz would.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I, for one, would vehemently deny that, for sure.
> ...


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think anything seals like Gardz, but I do think washable paints can seal, just to a lesser degree.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> sorry *if you read the small print with the * it says must use a aproved primer for new drywall* guess it really does not have paint and primer in one. So I guess this is why they make this product, maybe for batches they left the primer out of? or they know you still have to use primer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You are incorrect.* Are you reading the BEHR _*ULTRA*_ label? or another product?

Here is the MSDS PDF file. CLICK on the link to read it large BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA MSDS and see exactly what is on the can.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> So if the stain bleeds through the first spot prime, spot prime it again.
> If_ that_ bleeds through, give it a longer dry time.
> And then they leave you hanging. What if it still bleeds through after the longer dry time? What then? Start over?
> This could take awhile.:whistling2:
> ...


ONE COAT over a dirty tobacco stained house. 

*I'm beging to think you guys never tried the BEHR ULTRA.*


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Seriously, who gives a rats a $$. Use whatever you want. Get a life. Go enjoy your families on this Thanksgiving Day.

Only reason I checked PT is cause I had to use the can.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That there is the best answer EVER!!! LOL


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Seriously, who gives a rats a $$. Use whatever you want. Get a life. Go enjoy your families on this Thanksgiving Day.
> 
> Only reason I checked PT is cause I had to use the can.


Grizzly behr!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

WisePainter said:


> looooooook I have said it before a few times, I can apply doggy doo doo to anything and make it look wonderful, because I am a professional.
> 
> I choose high end materials because it makes my job easier, which means quicker application times with less headaches, which equals more money in my pocket...which means less aggressive posting here at PT because I'm not all irritated.


Are you saying that you have a preference for using BM? My apologies if anyone here has already asked you this.

Fred


----------



## selmervi (Aug 23, 2013)

Behr all day over BM. Better coverage and its easier to work with.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

to all those who worship behr paint, from the 99.99% of us that know it to be junk and don't use it. Might have this to say we don't give a flying fig newton, if you use it so why brag about it? I have yet to see some one go man that Ben moore sure did the job on the walls here. or man that SW did the job see see look at the results. I just don't see posts like from other painters who use the high end real quality paints. But I do see it from those who use behr. I am starting to think that there is a new creature called the behr/troll that lurks on this forum. and changes or makes up new user names and then starts threads like this to get fed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The "b" word sure does bring in a lot of new members. It's good for the site!


----------



## GneissGuy (Aug 21, 2013)

I may joke about using Behr, but I very rarely actually have it on a job. I think Behr is very good at manipulating professionals into thinking HD understands their business and wants to work with them. Paint has the highest profit margins out of any product sold at a home improvement store. The paint station gets the most marketing and is typically one of the first things you see when entering the store.
If HD can convince some of these contractors that Behr is a superior or comparable product they are doing their job. They are making money. Many of us know that Behr is an inferior product and should be directed towards homeowners and housewives. I'll I will ask you to do is be fair with your customer. Would you use Behr in your own home?


----------



## selmervi (Aug 23, 2013)

How do you know it's an inferior product? What facts can you present. The price is hard to beat especially when you consider the coverage.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

selmervi said:


> How do you know it's an inferior product? What facts can you present. The price is hard to beat especially when you consider the coverage.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

selmervi said:


> How do you know it's an inferior product? What facts can you present. The price is hard to beat especially when you consider the coverage.


you get what you pay for? I have used it and it is low end quality. I painted a exterior of a 3,000 sf home light color brown and three months later it faded and frosted. The HO bought the paint and could not finish the job because of a family emergency so I got the job and when it frosted I got a call back about it. and I ended up losing money on it. I went with, out of my own pocket using a SW product same color it has been on that home over a year zero fade no frosting looks great. want to know why its is junk it has the lowest amount Tio2 and very low amounts of resins but very high amounts of solvent aka H2o. so yes it is junk are there worst paints out there? yes there are. would I use them heck no. I just do not buy box store paint.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

selmervi said:


> Behr all day over BM. Better coverage and its easier to work with.


selmervi, when I asked WisePainter if he had a preference for using BM after he posted that he could apply doggy doo doo to anything and make it look wonderful, I was trying to pull a mudbone. You see, when WisePainter used the term doggy doo doo I took the opportunity to use the abbreviation of a well known paint that can also double for something else.

futtyos


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

OK I really tried to stay out of this BUT here is my $0.02 worth. If you use the dreaded Behr and it is your go to paint GOOD FOR YOU, use it. Why is it this is the only paint that has to be shoved down everyone's throat. There are a lot of people that come on here and tell what happened when they tried a new line of BM or SW some good, some not good. But not 1 of them has to rant on about the virtues of their paint.
I am very fortunate where I live with-in 5 miles of each other I have a SW, BM, PPG/Porter, and a Ace for C&K. So I don't have to be a brand *****. I would probably consider myself an SW guy because that is what I use the most, but not 1 time have I had to come on here and preach about how wonderful it is.
And before you ask yes I have used the products I think everything but the new Marquee. And yes they suck that includes Ultra, Ultra plus, and Ultra Bull S%#t and the paint and primer in one is really a joke. And yes I know the others are doing it now to be comparative.
The next time your in the Depot waiting on that long line of painters in front of you to get done, tell the kid behind the counter that was working in the flower dept. 2 days ago that you need to see a rep., you used an undercoater instead of a primer then you shot it with a 517 tip then their paint with a 310FF tip and you weren't happy with the results what would he recommend
I have used their gloss trim paint a few times and kinda liked it, then went back a couple years later for other work and the trim now looked like a kind of glossy egg shell. Used their ext. because it's what the customer wanted a few times, I will not lose work because of a paint brand, but I tell them up front I will not warranty the job, for coverage, longevity, or any paint failure. The ones I did paint in five to seven years had faded so bad they needed re-paint.
And as for that wonderful Consumer Reports write up the only people asked were H/O and DIY. These people paint once every few years not everyday like say PAINTERS, that paint everyday. So cost was probably more of a factor than performance. 
Again if this is the paint for you then by all means USE IT. But leave me alone I DON'T LIKE IT.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

GneissGuy said:


> I may joke about using Behr, but I very rarely actually have it on a job. I think Behr is very good at manipulating professionals into thinking HD understands their business and wants to work with them. Paint has the highest profit margins out of any product sold at a home improvement store. The paint station gets the most marketing and is typically one of the first things you see when entering the store.
> If HD can convince some of these contractors that Behr is a superior or comparable product they are doing their job. They are making money. Many of us know that Behr is an inferior product and should be directed towards homeowners and housewives. I'll I will ask you to do is be fair with your customer. Would you use Behr in your own home?


Yes I would use it in my on home and have.:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> to all those who worship behr paint, from the 99.99% of us that know it to be junk and don't use it. Might have this to say we don't give a flying fig newton, if you use it so why brag about it? I have yet to see some one go man that Ben moore sure did the job on the walls here. or man that SW did the job see see look at the results. I just don't see posts like from other painters who use the high end real quality paints. But I do see it from those who use behr. I am starting to think that there is a new creature called the behr/troll that lurks on this forum. and changes or makes up new user names and then starts threads like this to get fed.


A hungry behr.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

This behr never sleeps! Never be put to rest just the test! Passes with flying colors!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> to all those who worship *behr paint*, from the 99.99% of us that know it to be junk and don't use it. Might have this to say we don't give a flying fig newton, if you use it so why brag about it? I have yet to see some one go man that *Ben moore* sure did the job on the walls here. or man that *SW* did the job see see look at the results. I just don't see posts like from other painters who use the high end real quality paints. But I do see it from those who use *behr*. I am starting to think that there is a new creature called the behr/troll that lurks on this forum. and changes or makes up new user names and then starts threads like this to get fed.


Nothing worse than a vague painter who writes vague contracts.
When you propose a price to a potential naive customer, do you identify product, or is the brand name all that's needed? 

I am a detail oriented person, so your vague language, causes extreme frustration for me. :blink:

Silly question: Which BEHR product are you dissatisfied with? I have gone out of my way to provide them for you.

Please pick one: a, b or c. 

a) Low Grade: BEHR Premium Plus $26.97 / gallon
b) Mid Grade: BEHR Premium Plus Ultra $36.98 / each
c) High Grade: BEHR MARQUEE $45.98 / each

Thanks!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Toolnut said:


> OK I really tried to stay out of this BUT here is my $0.02 worth.
> 
> Again if this is the paint for you then by all means USE IT. But leave me alone I DON'T LIKE IT.


Is this what you are trying to say: Leave me alone -- I had to read and post to a BEHR thread? If so, you are an architect of your own destruction. haha :jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Nothing worse than a vague painter who writes vague contracts.
> When you propose a price to a potential naive customer, do you identify product, or is the brand name all that's needed?
> 
> I am a detail oriented person, so your vague language, causes extreme frustration for me. :blink:
> ...


Exspensive... over rated...and not a "professional" brand...its for home owners....I don't care if its good or not...its not for professionals...not to mention going Into the store is a waste of time...takes to long...and no one knows what there talking about...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I was surprised at the pricing posted above. Whoa that's expensive, I wouldn't use it based on price.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Nothing worse than a vague painter who writes vague contracts.
> When you propose a price to a potential naive customer, do you identify product, or is the brand name all that's needed?
> 
> I am a detail oriented person, so your vague language, causes extreme frustration for me. :blink:
> ...


All of the above! hows that for dissatisfied. cheap paint get cheap results. and Yes I used SW, Kelly-Moore, Parker, Roda, and Told my customers which paints I used and which paint would they like. Got a problem with that and most of my price for SW KM, Parker and Rodda, was as low as your price quote for Behr crap. guess you never had volume discounting?


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> *All of the above! hows that for dissatisfied.* cheap paint get cheap results. and Yes I used SW, Kelly-Moore, Parker, Roda, and Told my customers which paints I used and which paint would they like. Got a problem with that and most of my price for SW KM, Parker and Rodda, was as low as your price quote for Behr crap. guess you never had volume discounting?


I will cancel out your answer, BECAUSE I belive you have never used the products I've posted. BEHR sux just because, doesn't fly. You are making a blind assumption like half the other BEHR naysayers on PT. 

Like the ole saying goes, "don't knock it till you've tried it". And I mean all BEHR products. Not just the $26 a gallon BEHR the HO gave you...


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Exspensive... over rated...and not a "professional" brand...its for home owners....I don't care if its good or not...its not for professionals...not to mention going Into the store is a waste of time...takes to long...and no one knows what there talking about...


When you quote someone, you should answer their question, not aviod it. 
Never tried BEHR huh?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> the "b" word sure does bring in a lot of astroturfers. It's good that they waster money paying someone to post on this site!


ftfy.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

selmervi said:


> How do you know it's an inferior product? What facts can you present. The price is hard to beat especially when you consider the coverage.


I like American products from American companies. Unfortunately my Behr did not come from the great USA. At least it is cheaper than yours!!!


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

BehrSpar said:


> I like American products from American companies. Unfortunately my Behr did not come from the great USA. At least it is cheaper than yours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20701


Like I said before, you must not get volume pricing. I can get the high end SW, Rodda, paints for what you get shelf price at HD. so I came out ahead of the game better product better pricing, better service, all made in the USA.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Guys that are paying these high prices for paint, your jumping around too much. If you use one store, they get to know you, they'll work with you on that.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> When you quote someone, you should answer their question, not aviod it.
> Never tried BEHR huh?


Yes...I have used them and dont like them....


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The kilz max did the job. It is made by masco/behr. We sprayed it on an entire house of doors and trim. I was impressed. It passed the fingernail scratch test. Light sand and two coats of Advance. It compares well to Xim uma and stix. Our goto primers. Kilz max was about 15 less per gallon than the other two. A couple of before pics. Will post after pics next week.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Like I said before, you must not get volume pricing. I can get the high end SW, Rodda, paints for what you get shelf price at HD. so I came out ahead of the game better product better pricing, better service, all made in the USA.


No offense but made in USA raises a flag to me and its not red white and blue just red at times.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> The kilz max did the job. It is made by masco/behr. We sprayed it on an entire house of doors and trim. I was impressed. It passed the fingernail scratch test. Light sand and two coats of Advance. It compares well to Xim uma and stix. Our goto primers. Kilz max was about 15 less per gallon than the other two. A couple of before pics. Will post after pics next week.
> 
> View attachment 20706
> 
> ...


compleat destruction of beautiful wood if you painted over that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> compleat destruction of beautiful wood if you painted over that.


Why? That cheap wood and architecture is atrocious.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Why? That cheap wood and architecture is atrocious.


to you maybe? to others no. Plus the trend is more natural wood look to homes.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> The kilz max did the job. It is made by masco/behr. We sprayed it on an entire house of doors and trim. I was impressed. It passed the fingernail scratch test. Light sand and two coats of Advance. It compares well to Xim uma and stix. Our goto primers. Kilz max was about 15 less per gallon than the other two. A couple of before pics. Will post after pics next week.


Did you sand the woodwork before you sprayed Kilz Max?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

David's Painting said:


> Did you sand the woodwork before you sprayed Kilz Max?


Lightly


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

These Behr threads make me feel a little queezy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

BEHR is not all that special. So, they are not seriously competing with the likes of BM, SW, and PPG are they?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> BEHR is not all that special. So, they are not seriously competing with the likes of BM, SW, and PPG are they?


Only on paint talk. 

But lets face it...what else is there?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Only on paint talk.
> 
> But lets face it...what else is there?


So if BEHR is such an easy target, which it is, why do contractors who use the other leading brands on PT become so defensive? Is it because claiming to use a particular brand (other then BEHR) somehow makes them more legitimate as a contractor? It seems too simple to claim contractor legitimacy just because someone uese another brand of paint then the dreaded BEHR.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> So if BEHR is such an easy target, which it is, why do contractors who use the other leading brands on PT become so defensive? Is it because claiming to use a particular brand (other then BEHR) somehow makes them more legitimate as a contractor? It seems too simple to claim contractor legitimacy just because someone uese another brand of paint then the dreaded BEHR.


This has got to be a rhetorical question, CA! You have suffered enough Behr threads to know that deal. 

Someone says it everytime: Use whatever you want. Who cares. If people choose to use or not use Behr, who cares. 

In reality, most of us probably use a bunch of different brands for different situations. Behr may or may not be in the mix. Who cares. 

It seems like the pro Behr crowd is more relentless and devout than the non Behr crowd.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would agree that the BEHR crowd pushes a product that most of us, who've experienced it, would agree that it is more trouble then its worth. But I'm surprised that so many self claimed professionals are vehemately opposed to it when a poster says they use it. It just seems like the BEHR users are in a class of their own. And II also don't believe they're dong any better then users of other leading brands.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I would agree that the BEHR crowd pushes a product that most of us, who've experienced it, would agree that it is more trouble then its worth. But I'm surprised that so many self claimed professionals are vehemately opposed to it when a poster says they use it. It just seems like the BEHR users are in a class of their own. And II also don't believe they're dong any better then users of other leading brands.


A good painter should be able to make any product combo work. By that I mean paint, brushes, rollers, all the nitpicky stuff we split hairs about. 

Most of us tend to find combos that work well, and we sub in and out different things here and there. Its good to always be trying new things.

Every manufacturer these days has at least one line that is undesirable, or overpriced, or dries too fast or too slow, or doesn't cover well, or has poor adhesion. 

It sounds like the Behr is pretty easy to use, which is not surprising as the marketing of it historically seems to have been predominantly to the diy crowd, so it would have to be easy to use. 

Whatever works.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> A good painter should be able to make any product combo work. By that I mean paint, brushes, rollers, all the nitpicky stuff we split hairs about.
> 
> Most of us tend to find combos that work well, and we sub in and out different things here and there. Its good to always be trying new things.
> 
> ...


We used Behr on a job in Feb. The only way we got the job was to use the exact same pain they used in their old house.. same colour and everything.. Fine. It was an $8000 job.

I needed 27 gallons of Behr Premium Plus.. I drive an hour and ten minutes to my closest home depot only to discover they have 10 single gallons in stock and they should get more next week.. 

Sweet. So instead of five gallon pails, I have to carry 10 singles into my job site and return the following week an hour and ten minutes to a store in the middle of a nice Canadian winter.

I tell them I want the 5 gallon price on the paint since they weren't able to give me 5 gallon pails. it took 3 managers to grant this request.

I go back the next week to get more paint.. One fiver left, the rest in singles.. I request the fiver price again, they again put me through the rigamarole they did the week before, even after I showed them the receipt from the previous weeks purchase.

The paint itself was sub par in my opinion. Tendencies to sag, cut has to be 100% dry or you will pull it off when rolling, coverage was nice, but that was about all it had going. Very streaky finish.

Long story short (or shorter than it could have been) Is that for the everyday painter running a crew selling hours for a living, this paint is impossible to profit from. The amount of lost hours, and arguing, and hauling, and waiting in a walmart style setting for service from a snotty nosed kid will not cut it in this industry.

The home depot tries to make the consumer feel special by shopping there. They try to make the consumer feel good about their purchases, and give them a lesson on what they are buying while they wait, telling them they used the paint in their own apartment! It must be good! Well, for a skilled tradesmen, I don't need a lesson, I give lessons, and to have to sit and listen to that BS almost makes me sick. They could be selling gold in a can and I would not buy it. The whole way they go about selling paint is wrong, and I believe that is why 98% of the people on this forum are not a fan of the paint. It isn't the paint at all.. its the mission of getting the paint that makes it undesirable... The lines, the crowds, the know it alls, the self check out isles.. you feel like a robot leaving that disaster zone... only to have to carry your paint a half mile to your truck.....

Holy Shmokes. Glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> It sounds like the *Behr* is pretty easy to use, which is not surprising as the marketing of it *historically* seems to have been *predominantly* to the *diy crowd*, so it would have to be easy to use.


Love your use of the English Language and apply it to paints! Care to provide statistics? 

It's funny, you put *Pro*Mar in front of a Sherwin Williams product and it is assumed to be a professional product, and yet you put Home Depot in front of BEHR paints, and it is assumed to be a DYI paint. You expect others to believe that line of reasoning? Or am I not one of the sheep?

Hey, does Geroge Foreman really use the Geroge Foreman grill?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> Love your use of the English Language and apply it to paints! Care to provide statistics?
> 
> It's funny, you put *Pro*Mar in front of a Sherwin Williams product and it is assumed to be a professional product, and yet you put Home Depot in front of BEHR paints, and it is assumed to be a DYI paint. You expect others to believe that line of reasoning? Or am I not one of the sheep?
> 
> Hey, does Geroge Foreman really use the Geroge Foreman grill?


Here's 1000 words. 

Seriously, though, everyone should just use what fits their needs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

These threads are like walking into a gathering full of various and competing cults

Full of opposing rhetoric, providing no proof, rife with circular logic, changing no opinions, and breeding discord.

I'd rather argue vegan vs carnivore


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dontcha just hate that, Bill? 

:no:

:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dontcha just hate that, Bill?
> 
> :no:
> 
> :laughing:


*I like to watch* - _Shirley MacLaine_


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint- ok, purchasing experience/support-not the best.

Everybody allright?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

really don't give a flying fig newton what paint a contractor uses. if it works for you happy day. Just don't come here saying how wonderful a brand of paint is to me that I have used and know is low quality paint. That is the equivalent to peeing on a persons leg and telling them its raining.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^ yup


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> really don't give a flying fig newton what paint a contractor uses. if it works for you happy day. Just don't come here saying how wonderful a brand of paint is to me that I have used and know is low quality paint. That is the equivalent to peeing on a persons leg and telling them its raining.


that last round of rain was pretty warm come to think of it.... hey wait a minute that guy told me it was rain.


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> Love your use of the English Language and apply it to paints! Care to provide statistics? It's funny, you put ProMar in front of a Sherwin Williams product and it is assumed to be a professional product, and yet you put Home Depot in front of BEHR paints, and it is assumed to be a DYI paint. You expect others to believe that line of reasoning? Or am I not one of the sheep? Hey, does Geroge Foreman really use the Geroge Foreman grill?


Marrone, it sounds like you got them in a wad. No one is intentionally trying to hurt your ego. I am a Behr and I am fine with all this nonsense.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> These Behr threads make me feel a little queezy.


queezy or grizzly?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

RH said:


> ^ yup


Yulp,:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

"Behr" that's the power of Home Depot!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally made it by dads house. Here are a few more pics. 

I know the care behrs wont believe it but this is the same color. He repainted some of the windows while he was doing the front of the house. 

Also, Marrone72, I don't know how long you've been painting but Marquee wasn't available 2 years ago. Yeah, he used a cheaper line but technically it was* Home Depot's 2nd best product at the time* and probably the only product in high gloss:thumbsup: The can says exterior, therefore it should be acceptable to use on an exterior. The gloss has held up ok (although its only been 30 months), but the color retention is embarrassing.

Also, here is a pic from Google Maps. Notice the color difference of either side of the garage and at the gable. (Although in all honesty I think the front of the house was flat finish in these pics)
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=622+...+83646&t=h&z=17&panoid=3jPerjtjce9mF9JvNcgDpQ


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> I finally made it by dads house. Here are a few more pics.
> 
> I know the care behrs wont believe it but this is the same color. He repainted some of the windows while he was doing the front of the house.
> 
> ...


It even frosted! Sign of low amount of TiO2 and other cheap pigments. Lucky it lasted 30 months. Did a home in a light brown with that stuff and it frosted in less then three months. Like I say you get what you pay for. Try and save money now on cheap paint you end up paying more in the long run.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Something else I been thinking of. Why some people worship the behr. Job security. It has poor color retention, lasts half as long as other paints. That equals more work and maybe more repeat customers? So instead of going back to the house you painted 7 years ago you go back in three.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Something else I been thinking of. Why some people worship the behr. Job security. It has poor color retention, lasts half as long as other paints. That equals more work and maybe more repeat customers? So instead of going back to the house you painted 7 years ago you go back in three.


Or the next spring to scrape..Oll Prime...and repaint the barewood you didn't oil prime because home depot told you there was primer in your paint....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> It even frosted! Sign of low amount of TiO2 and other cheap pigments. Lucky it lasted 30 months. Did a home in a light brown with that stuff and it frosted in less then three months. Like I say you get what you pay for. Try and save money now on cheap paint you end up paying more in the long run.


I think that is hard water from the sprinklers.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

wje said:


> We used Behr on a job in Feb. The only way we got the job was to use the exact same pain they used in their old house.. same colour and everything.. Fine. It was an $8000 job.
> 
> I needed 27 gallons of Behr Premium Plus.. I drive an hour and ten minutes to my closest home depot only to discover they have 10 single gallons in stock and they should get more next week..
> 
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head. There really isn't much more that can be added to this subject. You have described something other then the _paint_ for a change and you are totally right about the lack of paint store service offered in a Wall Mart setting. Its like a restaurant isn't going to stock up on products at Target. They go to a paint dealer.

I can come forward and admit to all those who are reading this that the reason I had an interest in BEHR was because of the claims of how it can be put onto bare drywall in two coats without primer and provide a more uniform result. It caught my interest. Ive tried it and can say that there is something about it that actually does seal new drywall into one surface more so then a drywall primer. But the second coat, or "finish" coat, just does not have the same look that I am used to wanting to see. I can see flaws in the sheen, I know that my application may play a roll, I do not know how to pull it off . I found my self putting a third coat on key walls to make it look more consistent. If im putting three coats on then whats the point.

Needless to say I experimented with it, tried it, and am on the road to recovery.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> I think that is hard water from the sprinklers.


Nope that house I did had the same look and unless rain or fog is hard water then you right. But that is classic frosting. Low to min Tio2.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Paintdian said:


> You have hit the nail on the head. There really isn't much more that can be added to this subject. You have described something other then the _paint_ for a change and you are totally right about the lack of paint store service offered in a Wall Mart setting. Its like a restaurant isn't going to stock up on products at Target. They go to a paint dealer.
> 
> I can come forward and admit to all those who are reading this that the reason I had an interest in BEHR was because of the claims of how it can be put onto bare drywall in two coats without primer and provide a more uniform result. It caught my interest. Ive tried it and can say that there is something about it that actually does seal new drywall into one surface more so then a drywall primer. But the second coat, or "finish" coat, just does not have the same look that I am used to wanting to see. I can see flaws in the sheen, I know that my application may play a roll, I do not know how to pull it off . I found my self putting a third coat on key walls to make it look more consistent. If im putting three coats on then whats the point.
> 
> Needless to say I experimented with it, tried it, and am on the road to recovery.


Time to come over to the real paints.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paintdian said:


> You have hit the nail on the head. There really isn't much more that can be added to this subject. You have described something other then the _paint_ for a change and you are totally right about the lack of paint store service offered in a Wall Mart setting. Its like a restaurant isn't going to stock up on products at Target. They go to a paint dealer.
> 
> I can come forward and admit to all those who are reading this that the reason I had an interest in BEHR was because of the claims of how it can be put onto bare drywall in two coats without primer and provide a more uniform result. It caught my interest. Ive tried it and can say that there is something about it that actually does seal new drywall into one surface more so then a drywall primer. But the second coat, or "finish" coat, just does not have the same look that I am used to wanting to see. I can see flaws in the sheen, I know that my application may play a roll, I do not know how to pull it off . I found my self putting a third coat on key walls to make it look more consistent. If im putting three coats on then whats the point.
> 
> Needless to say I experimented with it, tried it, and am on the road to recovery.


We have a pretty good support group here. Just remember, "one day at a time." (I think Christie Somebody did that song, but I could be wrong) Plenty here have been where you are and are now happily HD-free. You might want to turn down jobs that require applying orange paints for the the first month or so of your recovery process, but the loss of revenue will come back to you ten-fold once you are cured.
Best of luck to you and if the "Orange-Urge" ever seems to be too overwhelming , PT has a counselor available 24/7. Just PM Steve Richards. He'll know what to do.:thumbup:

And if you do get in touch with Steve, tell him Slinger said "whassup?":jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> We have a pretty good support group here. Just remember, "one day at a time." (I think Christie Somebody did that song, but I could be wrong) Plenty here have been where you are and are now happily HD-free. You might want to turn down jobs that require applying orange paints for the the first month or so of your recovery process, but the loss of revenue will come back to you ten-fold once you are cured.
> Best of luck to you and if the "Orange-Urge" ever seems to be too overwhelming , PT has a counselor available 24/7. Just PM Steve Richards. He'll know what to do.:thumbup:
> ...


That' embehrrasing


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

mudbone said:


> That' embehrrasing


It's Behrly worthy


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have not posted this for awhile, it's time


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread should have been titled "The behr does the job" not The behr did the job! Behr is as sweet as honey!:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I have not posted this for awhile, it's time


Thats just plain thumb dumb!


----------

